# IVF Sounds Like a Silly Question!



## emmsy (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi

I know this may sound really stupid but I would be grateful if anyone can answer this question for me. Is it safe to use a sunbed when stimming? I wouldn't risk it after embryo transfer as that is like using it when pregnant but I'm going on holiday soon and wanted to top up before hand and was afraid that I could damage follicles by using the beds. Sorry if this sounds dumb  

any help would be appreciated

Thanks a million

Emma xxx


----------



## Tillybilly (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm afraid I dont know the answer to this question, but if you are in any doubt then I would avoid them (bad for your skin anyway!!!).  Its not worth the risk for the sake of a tan.  Save the money and use it to pamper yourself after you have your baby, you can work on your tan then!


----------



## meneilson (Jan 5, 2005)

Hiya

Me again!!  Sunbeds do not actually harm babies when mums are pg and decided to do them what they actually can affect is your blood pressure due to the heat and this can cause you to faint, that is actually why it is not reccommended, what i used to advise people to do if they decided to use the bed was to put a towel over their belly as a barrier.  A spray tan does look just as good and lasts longer if you are still wary.

xxx


----------

